# Advice please: very intolerant of most meds for constipation



## MSM28 (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this topic has been covered but I haven't found a solution to my problem! I'm almost 26 y.o. with ulcerative colitis for about eight years and IBS that's really ramped up in recent years. Until my first UC flare, my bowel was usually sluggish - I remember having to use laxatives as a child - but never as badly as now. Probably due to a combination of meds, emotional disruption, and my GI dysfunction, I now go days if not a week without having a bowel movement (and switch to the other extreme if I'm having a flare, but the constipation is definitely more dominant).

I feel I've tried everything under the sun besides a colonic (which I considered!). Doctors first recommended fibers and stool softeners - I tolerated Metamucil, Colace, Dulcolax, etc. but didn't see an improvement. Same with Miralax. The next round of laxatives was the real issue. Any senna product, bisacodyl, Epsom salts, mineral oil, and a few others caused me convulsing pain for hours before producing anything, often times causing blood in the stool eventually, and nausea so bad that I was vomiting from the toilet (gross! Sorry). No idea why the senna and bisacodyl specifically, but apparently any stimulant laxative, had this effect on me, but I vowed never to use them again.

I now literally do not see anything on the drugstore shelf for constipation that hasn't either been tried with no success, or caused the horribly painful and damaging reaction. I've resorted to using glycerin suppositories several times a week because they don't cause me pain, but they never produce a full bowel movement and I doubt I should be using them so consistently. I have all the debilitating symptoms of not detoxing my system regularly and it's miserable.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

P.s. I forgot to mention one other fluke when I was having more regular movements: when I was taking the over the counter weight-loss supplement Alli, I was close to being regular. Unfortunately, Alli is too expensive for me and its primary function isn't to aid constipation anyway.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alli does add some fat to the stool, have you tried adding some olive oil to the diet (if you can spare the calories).

Have you tried any of the prescription meds for chronic constipation?

_Linzess_ or Amitza http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/prescription-medications-to-treat-constipation


----------



## Freja78 (Aug 19, 2013)

Have you tried psyllium? That always helps me


----------



## foxy60 (Mar 14, 2009)

I too am intolerant to most meds and it takes trial and error to find out what works. My latest solution that seems to work very well is: 1 TBS. of Milk of Magnesia in the a.m plus 1 colace and then 2 TBS. Milk of Magnesia and 1 colace before bed. You may need to adjust the dosage either up or down on Milk of Mag but it is the only thing (verified by my nutrionist) to get things moving. You probably need to work from the top down and from the lower GI out. I was getting spasms so my Dr. gave me a drug called Nulev which dissolves under the tongue. I am careful with this and take only when needed as it can be constipating but when in pain really helps I have just asked my Doc if I can retry Amitiza 8 mcg which improved my motility in the upper GI ... just could not get it out. He agreed and so I will add the Amitiza and cut back on the MOM and see what happens.


----------



## MSM28 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, tried psyllium in the first round of meds/supplements mentioned, w/Metamucil. No improvement, and fiber is probably not recommended for my issue anyway as it can 'bulk up' more as well. I don't believe I've tried Milk of Magnesia - but this doesn't cause you any abdominal pain or nausea? I have to be careful because my system is fragile and 'cramps' for others mean a UC flare for me.

Thanks for the replies. I can't, nor do I think I should, continue with trial and error when I've literally tried every product I see, but I don't want to cause a flare. :/


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello MSM28.... Have you tried home remedies for constipation..? I think home remedies give the better result and long lasting result than the supplements. Consume proper diet which include vegetables, fiber foods, leafy vegetables, fruits and salads. Fiber foods are very important for colon health because fiber can easily pass through the body taking with wastes out of the body. Drink more water i.e 8- 10 glasses per day. Water can make the stool softer so that it can easily flush out. Add prunes, flax seeds, papaya and legumes to your diet. I hope these can help you...


----------



## jochristy (Jul 24, 2013)

Freja78 said:


> Have you tried psyllium? That always helps me


The issue looks more complicated. Are you sure that psyllium really works???


----------



## MSM28 (Aug 19, 2013)

xanmurphy, what are the home remedies you're suggesting? I only see diet/common sense suggestions in your post - which yes, are definitely important, but have been part of my process for awhile and unfortunately aren't making much of a difference. Again, the fiber suggestion isn't one that I necessarily agree with in my case or in most others like mine.

Remedies I've tried that I think would qualify as "home remedies" are various teas with peppermint and fennel seed, and the other digestive aids those usually include, and supplements like probiotics, which I've taken religiously for years, papaya enzyme, and peppermint oil capsules. All these for general GI function to promote motility.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

MSM28 said:


> xanmurphy, what are the home remedies you're suggesting? I only see diet/common sense suggestions in your post - which yes, are definitely important, but have been part of my process for awhile and unfortunately aren't making much of a difference. Again, the fiber suggestion isn't one that I necessarily agree with in my case or in most others like mine.
> 
> Remedies I've tried that I think would qualify as "home remedies" are various teas with peppermint and fennel seed, and the other digestive aids those usually include, and supplements like probiotics, which I've taken religiously for years, papaya enzyme, and peppermint oil capsules. All these for general GI function to promote motility.


Hello MSM28, Here I have gone through your conversations. As you said you have consumed fiber but hadn't seen any improvement in your condition. When you have constipated only increasing the fiber doesn't matter. When a person is mindfully increasing the fibers, he/she needs to drink more and more water. Because fiber absorbs water, if you are not providing sufficient amounts of water; your increased fibers can cause constipation. During the constipation, it's very difficult to come out your stool; then there is a scope for tear or squeezing. It may cause your bleeding during the bowel movements.

Here I am giving fiber recommendations as per age and gender.

For Males (19-50 years): 38gm/day

For Females (19-50 years): 25gm/day

For Male (51 years and older): 30gm/day

For Females (51 years and older): 21 mg/day

Try to maintain these levels of fibers with plenty of water.


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

MSM28 said:


> xanmurphy, what are the home remedies you're suggesting? I only see diet/common sense suggestions in your post - which yes, are definitely important, but have been part of my process for awhile and unfortunately aren't making much of a difference. Again, the fiber suggestion isn't one that I necessarily agree with in my case or in most others like mine.
> 
> Remedies I've tried that I think would qualify as "home remedies" are various teas with peppermint and fennel seed, and the other digestive aids those usually include, and supplements like probiotics, which I've taken religiously for years, papaya enzyme, and peppermint oil capsules. All these for general GI function to promote motility.


MsM28, Prunes are highly nutritious and one of the best foods for colon cleansing. This fruit contain significant of amount of fiber making them as a good laxative that can promote the bowel movements.

Papaya,apart from its taste and soft consistency, it is also known to be a great food for colon cleansing.The fruit contains the enzyme papain that facilitate colon cleansing by promoting bowel movements.It also has anti cancer properties.

Legumes and flax seeds have high level of fiber. Legumes help to maintain normal bowel movement and prevent various illnesses occur in the gastrointestinal tract.Flax seeds are the best replacement for popular supplement called psyllium. These seeds also contains omega3 fatty acids that help to prevention of cancer and inflammation.

Brown rice also great substitute for psyllium husk supplement. This is more nutritious than the white rice and contains high levels of magnesium & selenium.


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

As above xanmurphy said nice information about constipation. Try to intake natural fruits and vegetable. And try to consume fiber minimum 25-30 grams per day. Drink a glass of warm prune juice every day will help you move your bowels. Drink 2-3 liters of water per day It cleanse your body. I hope It will helpful for you.


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently started taking Lizness 290 mg and I swear its a miracle drug. I know it doesn't work for everyone but I have tried all the same things you have with the same results as you and this drug has worked wonders. I hated taking those damn laxatives bc I never knew when they would kick in and usually ended up nauseas and sweating on the toilet for 30 min. I have only been on it a week but I noticed a huge difference since day 1! I've been posting updates so try and find my post. Good luck.


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear neednewguts sorry to say capsules or pills can have side effects in future instead of having capsules or pills it better to follow natural diet for any diseases maximum we should to try to avoid capsules and pills until or unless if doctor recommends us we can processed to take . Along with natural diet we should concrete on physical exercise according to our body stability. Balanced diet plus active in physical surely we can expect good health.


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

Juanita, I wish diet and exercise would cure me. I have always been a healthy eater and exercise with little to no change. Once I went on a totally liquid diet and that cured me but I can not live like that. I'm a small person and the liquid diet made me look sick after a while even though I was getting plenty of calories and protein. Stress will definitely trigger flare ups for me but I work in an ER and i a mother of three and that goes with the territory. Maybe if I won the lottery and moved to a tropical island. Lol. I would look good with a tan


----------



## Freja78 (Aug 19, 2013)

MSM28 said:


> Yes, tried psyllium in the first round of meds/supplements mentioned, w/Metamucil. No improvement, and fiber is probably not recommended for my issue anyway as it can 'bulk up' more as well. I don't believe I've tried Milk of Magnesia - but this doesn't cause you any abdominal pain or nausea? I have to be careful because my system is fragile and 'cramps' for others mean a UC flare for me.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I can't, nor do I think I should, continue with trial and error when I've literally tried every product I see, but I don't want to cause a flare. :/
> 
> I have crohns, no trouble with the psyllium. A bit nausea right after taking it, but it goes away quickly. I take the whole seeds though, not the powdered ones.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

neednewguts said:


> I recently started taking Lizness 290 mg and I swear its a miracle drug. I know it doesn't work for everyone but I have tried all the same things you have with the same results as you and this drug has worked wonders. I hated taking those damn laxatives bc I never knew when they would kick in and usually ended up nauseas and sweating on the toilet for 30 min. I have only been on it a week but I noticed a huge difference since day 1! I've been posting updates so try and find my post. Good luck.


Hi, here I have gone through your conversation. You may feel irritate with my words but I should say this, try to get go with healthy diet and exercises. As you discussed with Juanita, you have gone through healthy diet and exercise but there is no huge change in your health issues. In those cases we need to maintain a diet chart which includes all of our daily meals details, daily exercise details and the parallel healthy and unhealthy changes. This diet chart is helpful in to get an idea, by which foods you are getting negative impacts and which foods are working good to you. Once we found the trigger foods, it's very easy to maintain a healthy life style.

Please try this for 2 months; I hope definitely you will be experienced with healthy changes. Try to avoid all the pills, because pills may work in earlier days but it may influence the other body organs which are valid thing for our nearer future.


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear neednewguts, as you mentioned you feel sickness i would like to suggest consult a doctor because he/she can understand your condition and symptoms and they can give you exact range of diet or pills. if your feeling sickness when you consumed with enought diet and protein might be problem in body. consult a doctor as soon as possible.


----------

